# Lindt 90%



## khskel (Oct 27, 2016)

Lindt 90% £1.50 at Tesco at the moment.


----------



## Owen (Oct 27, 2016)

khskel said:


> Lindt 90% £1.50 at Tesco at the moment.


Ooh @Diabeticliberty you hear this


----------



## Northerner (Oct 27, 2016)

khskel said:


> Lindt 90% £1.50 at Tesco at the moment.


It was going for £1 at my local Tescos the other week - I cleared them out, about 20 bars!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 27, 2016)

Owen said:


> Ooh @Diabeticliberty you hear this





I do now. I am diverting through that very same retailer on my home from the gulag and may just grab a couple of dozen pallets


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 27, 2016)

Wish I was man enough to eat 90%. 
70% is as high as i can go!


----------



## Owen (Oct 27, 2016)

Lindarose said:


> Wish I was man enough to eat 90%.
> 70% is as high as i can go!


Lindt 90% is just so my fav. Once you hit it, it's hard to find anything close. Don't you agree @Diabeticliberty


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 27, 2016)

Owen said:


> Lindt 90% is just so my fav. Once you hit it, it's hard to find anything close. Don't you agree @Diabeticliberty





It's chocolate. What's not to like


----------



## grovesy (Oct 27, 2016)

I thought at one time it would not help me but I buy the coop fair trade 85% as recommended on here and i find it does help I only eat 2  squares! Have about 6 bars in the fridge and it has been there for weeks!


----------



## stephknits (Oct 27, 2016)

I have two squares of90% almost everyday yum


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Oct 27, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> It's chocolate. What's not to like


The fact that you can't eat the whole bar at once maybe.... @Diabeticliberty


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Oct 27, 2016)

If ever I appear on Mastermind my specialist subject will be 'Chocolate products available in the UK, 1960 to date'.  I'd clean up!  

I agree with @Diabeticliberty...what's not to like?!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 27, 2016)

I used to love stuffing a whole bar of Dairy Milk down me. Funny thing is l can't stand the stuff  now. @Diabeticliberty is right though.


----------



## Owen (Oct 27, 2016)

Just got back from Tesco with s truck load of Lindt, would you like some @DiabeticLiability


----------



## Martin Canty (Oct 27, 2016)

Owen said:


> Just got back from Tesco with s truck load of Lindt


Better not tell my wife, she fell in love with the stuff when we were in NZ....


----------



## Northerner (Oct 27, 2016)

Lindarose said:


> Wish I was man enough to eat 90%.
> 70% is as high as i can go!


Try eating 90% for a few days, then have some 85% - I just did that tonight and couldn't believe what a difference there was!  Not sure I could go as low as 70% now!


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 27, 2016)

Maybe ... and if I can't eat it I'll bring what's left for you when we go to London!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 27, 2016)

Lindarose said:


> Maybe ... and if I can't eat it I'll bring what's left for you when we go to London!


That would be acceptable!


----------



## khskel (Oct 27, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Try eating 90% for a few days, then have some 85% - I just did that tonight and couldn't believe what a difference there was!  Not sure I could go as low as 70% now!


Anything else just isn't worth the effort!


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 28, 2016)

Might have to have a look in my local tesco this afternoon when i go shopping. Rather than eat it i like to put it in my coffee.


----------



## New-journey (Oct 28, 2016)

Yummy, it is so delicious and wish we had a Tesco's here! I am eating 93% or 90%, did try 100% and thought that is a tad too far.


----------



## Radders (Oct 28, 2016)

I am going to try and teach my palate to like dark chocolate. I have some in the cupboard (Lindt 70%) and just ate a square. It tastes sweet, but has a rather bitter aftertaste, like coffee (which I don't like either). Is that one of those flavours that only some people can taste, or is that what the plain choc afficionados actually like?
My favourite chocolate is praline, I love Lindors of all varieties.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 28, 2016)

The bitterness is something l got accustomed too, though l like the bitterness anyway.  I also like coffee.


----------



## khskel (Oct 28, 2016)

Mmmmmmm Lindt and black coffee


----------



## Martin Canty (Oct 28, 2016)

Now the coffee I can live with...... Black, no sweetener of course....


----------

